# Lost my passport with Spouse German National Visa



## sona13l (Nov 9, 2016)

First of all, Sorry for my bad English.
Let`s Start with my story i got my spouse with with in Two and Half Month without any problem.Before my Travel date i lost my passport with some other importent documents. i informed the German embassy that i lost my passport with valid visa they said if got your lost passport please let us know other wise you can come to Embassy with your new passport before finishing the visa.My bad luck continuous, i got my passport after finished the visa.what should i do now.will i get the same visa or have to reapply.please help me to sot out. 

Thank you


----------

